# DIY Experience with AH Supply, and Building an Enclosure



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I decided to try my hand using AH supply for my new lighting setup. So I purchased a 2x55 watt kit, and decided to build my own enclosure.

Like most people, I received the kit within 3 days of submitting my order, and everything came heavily packed in bubble wrap and packing foam. All the screws, wire nuts, and wires were nicely wrapped in little plastic baggies.










After taking a look at all sort of different enclosures in this thread and figuring out how to paint in this thread . I went out to HD boughtone 2x4 sheet of plywood 1/4 inches thick. And after some measuring, and a purchasing of a hand saw, I finally cut the sides of the enclosure.










With some nailing and gluing action on the sides, I finally got something that looked like a enclosure/hood.









_The product pre-paint_









_Added Hinges for easy opening_


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Now for the Paint and Polyurethane Coats*

Painting and coating the enclosure was pretty fun, but time consuming since paint and the coating dries slowly.








_
A coat of Primer_









_Black spray paint on the outside, white on the inside_


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*The Final Stretch: Wiring the lights*

Alot of people say that the directions that come with the AH kit are straightforward. I would agree they are in terms of connecting wires. But they include many accessories with the kits. It's hard to decipher what to use and where it goes initially. Took me a good half hour to absorb what I could. I just dove right in; started screwing this down, and stripping and shortening the wires. The wiring part was the easiest of the whole ordeal.

Finding out where to start, and finding locations for the wires and end caps too some time. But after an hour I got it all together!

I am a happy owner of a DIY enclosure with great lights. The output of light intp the tank is nothing I ever seen before. It definitely has more bang than my coralife fixtures, or jebo fixtures.









_All setup!_


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Final Analysis*

The total cost of building and setting up the kit and enclosure went beyond what it costs to buy a standard fixture, but this was due to the fact that I bought all new tools: saw, screw driver, spray paint, primer, polyurethane, paint brush, etc.









_The final product_

I would definitely purchase from them again. However, I would also purchase the enclosure to go with it. It's simply easier and money well spent on the prebuilt enclosure. The hardest part was building the enclosure and figuring out where to start with the wire placement within the hood.

So in sum, I'm very satisfied with what I built and would recommend these lights as an alternative to other fixtures.

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great. How big is your bowfront? I like my spiral fluorescent thing just fine, but I think I'll go with AH Supply next time. I assume you use this with a glass cover? It looks like maybe not from the photos. Are you worried about splashing & condesation around the wiring?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Great, great article!


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like a job done well, and frugally; My fav. type!

My only concern would be ridgidity when the hood is up... personally I would have added a small brace between the front two sides, just to tie the box together a little more strongly.

But if it works it works! Nice job!

I'd also like to chime in about my exp. with AHsupply. I bought the 2x13w kit and it serves me very well. it was easy to install and configure. One of the bulbs I bought with the kit was DOA, but a call to them had me a new bulb at no cost to me in about 2 days.
Would order from them in the future


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe this is a dumb Q but i've never worked with PC lighting.
Why is one of the bulbs "U shaped" and the other isn't ?
I am thinking about getting a 55W kit for a 20H so thats why i am asking.
Thank you.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Green_is_beautiful said:


> Maybe this is a dumb Q but i've never worked with PC lighting.
> Why is one of the bulbs "U shaped" and the other isn't ?
> I am thinking about getting a 55W kit for a 20H so thats why i am asking.
> Thank you.


Different brands/manufacturers use different techniques. there is no difference as long as the wattage is the same. It is possible that the round end one is a lower K tube purchased froma lighting distributer and intended for home/ office use.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Great work John. How is the heat out out on the bulbs?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Folks,

The bowfront is a new 28 gallon bowfront. My next undertaking.

The bulbs are different since the U shaped one is the GE 9325K bulb and the other a 55 watt bulb from AH.

The heat isn't a problem, since the sides and the back of the enclosure have a little crack to let the heat escape. The ballast doesn't get as hot as I expected, warm to the touch, but the bulbs produce a lot of heat and needed those extra ventilation cracks.

-John N.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Both bulbs are actually U shaped. The one that seems to be two straight sections, have the two sections joined internally with a little tube at the end. It just looks a bit different. I have bought both types from them.


----------

